
Tell us how you feel about kubernetes - shrineOfLies
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd_tnfPoZj8orNC1g5K79Cnxzu5gbgwbfGzjd5kvMAIwmO_fg/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
alpb
It would be helpful to declare who you are. This form and this HN post does
not make it clear whether this is coming from Kubernetes or a random
person/company.

